# The Last Man on Earth on FOX



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*The Last Man on Earth*

Premieres Sunday, March 1st, on FOX​
SOURCE


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

On one hand the promos for this look awful but on the other it would truly be like nothing else on tv, I may check out one ep just out of curiosity. Of course thinking back I didn't think much of the Tom Hanks shipwreck movie where he spent most the movie talking to a volleyball, so I'm thinking maybe the whole one person dialog thing might not be my cup of tea.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"one person dialog..."_

Yet another oxymoron.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

People complain about no new plots are on television. Well this is new plot. Lets give it chance before we pull the plug.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Intrigued by the promos, but can't really see it keeping up for more than a few eps. Would probably make a good movie, but could it stay interesting for more than the pilot?

I guess we'll see... Think I'll give it a chance.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Nick said:


> _"one person dialog..."_
> 
> Yet another oxymoron.


Well Hank's character thought he was having a dialog with "Wilson".


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks like a comedy version of the 1964 movie "The Last Man on Earth" staring Vincent Price.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

There could be memories that we see and that would include other characters for dialog.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yep, there are others, whether flashback or not. Also note that in this article, they were shooting the 10th episode (not that that's ever stopped a network from cancelling before)

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/01/17/last-man-on-earth-fox-mary-steenburgen


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

There is what 1 non-animated show on Sunday? It's been a few years since anything on Sunday has made it past 1 season. It's too bad they are moving Bob's Burgers once again.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll set a series link for it, but I won't start watching it until after the season is over and I have heard if it gets picked up. If it doesn't get picked up I will most likely delete it without watching a single episode.

I've been burned by Fox/FX too many times to get invested in their shows early (off the top of my head Action, Greg The Bunny, Undeclared, Andy Richter Controls The Universe, Firefly, Fastlane, Drive, Sons Of Tuscon, Terriers, Lights Out).


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

One word.

BAD.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Genie picked it for us. Upon discovery I promptly deleted the season before the premiere.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Guide data seems to be wrong s1e1 tonight next one is s1e3?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The first 2 episodes are tonight.



> Guide data seems to be wrong s1e1 tonight next one is s1e3?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I heard a clip on NPR today of the character talking to himself about Tom Hank's volleyball.

I don't think I need to watch it.
I was not intrigued or amused by any of the clips.
And the lack of bodies from a plague bothers me.
Just silly.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I watched the first two eps and well it certainly is like no other show on tv right now. Unfortunately that doesn't make it good, it's biggest drawback is there is only two characters and they're both very unlikeable, guess that's supposed to be the joke, the world depends on two annoying people who don't like each other to repopulate the planet.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

tsmacro said:


> ."..the world depends on two annoying people who don't like each other to repopulate the planet."


As has likely been the case since the beginning of mankind.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If they had made the girl a Victoria secret supermodel I might have still recorded it and then just watched the part she was in for eye candy. 

This was just absolutely awful. I mean awful. My DVR asked for a bath after playing this show back it was so bad.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The writing needs to be just a little bit better for me to continue with it, but I liked what I saw. Maybe because I often feel like this character, and have always had the fantasy of being the last man on earth and understand how much of a double-edged sword that would be. No annoying traffic, free Rembrandts and Van Goghs, for sure, but what do you do when you get that first bad toothache? No one will ever hug you again (keepin' it clean here). We really need each other to survive more than about a year or so, and our brains are constructed with a social capacity that makes us yearn for social interaction. But you knew that.

So I am on the fence for now. But ratings were surprisingly good (next week will be the test). Also surprising, _Battle Creek_ debuted low; I would have expected a flip-flop.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Weird show.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I almost gave up 20 minutes into the first episode, but the actually started to like it.

There were several very funny moments between the two characters, I thought.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It seems like a Saturday Night Live sketch gone long. Perhaps it will work - but it needs more funny. The more it becomes a touching expose on relationships the more I expect it to fizzle and die.

At the end of the hour I was expecting a professor to come out and lead a second hour of discussion over the issues raised in the show. "What civil and moral laws need to be obeyed when no one is looking? Discuss." Bleh.

At this point I would not recommend it if it were the last show on earth.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I think like it. But humor is a very subjective, personal thing. I usually like unique original-themed comedies. Some of my favorites in recent times have included:

"Transparent"
"Silicon Valley"
"Louie"
"Girls"
"The Big C"
"Nurse Jackie"
"Weeds"
"Flight Of The Conchords"
Sitcoms on broadcast networks are rarely among my favorites. I don't know why, but I like this show. However, I don't think the pilot episodes adequately indicate the breadth of possibilities for its weekly outings, at least I hope so.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I almost gave up 20 minutes into the first episode, but the actually started to like it.
> 
> There were several very funny moments between the two characters, I thought.


+1


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

From the premise of the show, I could give it a chance. From the suspension-of-belief side, I'm having a hard time with one major gaping hole...no bodies. Time will tell....


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

elaclair said:


> From the premise of the show, I could give it a chance. From the suspension-of-belief side, I'm having a hard time with one major gaping hole...no bodies. Time will tell....


Ages ago I read a science friction book ( which I can't remember the name) with a similar premise. The lack of bodies was explain by an exponential growth in the rat population which ate all the bodies. I also will give it a chance to grow.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

So, bodies everywhere would have made the show a hit? Or better somehow?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Did anyone notice the chairs behind the truck after he drove through the front window of the store? When he backed out they were behind the truck. 

I have no problem with the lack of rotting corpses, I want it to be a comedy and I'll allow them to take certain short cuts to make the show funny and not necessarily realistic.

I'll watch it again, it has potential.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm so glad that Fox ran episodes 1 and 2 back to back as a full hour. If they had only shown the 1st ep I might have canceled the series, but I stayed for the whole hour and by the end I was glad I did. It had some truly unexpected bits that made me laugh and I'm curious to see how this will work and if it can be sustained for a full season.

If I had any complaints, it's that after watching other apocalyptic series I can't understand why 22 months after the virus killed everyone there aren't rotting bodies everywhere and why the roads aren't congested with abandoned cars. Hopefully we get an answer at some point, like the virus caused bodies to disintegrate into ash or something... LOL


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The "no running water" part of the story reminds me of how much else would not be working if there were only two people left on earth, one was lazy and the other was better at elocution than fixing things.

eg: Driving a land yacht through all states and providences. Where did he get the gas? From gas stations that do not work without electricity?

It is best that one doesn't think too much about the logistics of keeping the world running when watching this show.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> The "no running water" part of the story reminds me of how much else would not be working if there were only two people left on earth, one was lazy and the other was better at elocution than fixing things.eg: Driving a land yacht through all states and providences. Where did he get the gas? From gas stations that do not work without electricity?It is best that one doesn't think too much about the logistics of keeping the world running when watching this show.


1: Driving small compact.
2: syphoning gas.
3: Outhouses. 
4: Electric gas generators.
5: Water from springs.
6: Charcoal for cooking.
7: Etc, etc

Ps that is how I would do it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

yosoyellobo said:


> 1: Driving small compact.
> 2: syphoning gas.
> 3: Outhouses.
> 4: Electric gas generators.
> ...


Then you may be "the last woman on earth". The "last man" is seen using a generator, the last woman is seen using a small car (and trailer) and a charcoal grill.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> It is best that one doesn't think too much about the logistics of keeping the world running when watching this show.


There's nothing I saw in the first two episodes that indicates to me the world is still running, so I'm good with it...


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> Then you may be "the last woman on earth". The "last man" is seen using a generator, the last woman is seen using a small car (and trailer) and a charcoal grill.


C'est la vie.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

He's bad. She's worst. It has terrible writing. As in trying too hard.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Drucifer said:


> He's bad. She's worst. It has terrible writing. As in trying too hard.


So when did we start talking about The Odd Couple -- again? :scratch:


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

TomCat said:


> So, bodies everywhere would have made the show a hit? Or better somehow?


No, not at all. But it IS such a gaff, that they could have tossed a skeleton or two around somewhere, and used them for comedic effect. That would have solved the whole problem..see there ARE remains left over...now let's go talk about bad gardening......


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

That might have been a good idea. Fair enough.

Being the most-watched show that night, Zap2it already has it as a sure thing for renewal for season 2.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

January Jones join the show at the end. Might get interesting.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

yosoyellobo said:


> January Jones join the show at the end. Might get interesting.


What is next? A busload of women?
If another man shows up it will blow the show title. :nono:

Cast List Spoilers ---
Sunday


Spoiler



Cast list includes "Erica" and "Todd" as characters for the next seven episodes. 


10th Episode


Spoiler



The 10th episode adds two more women including Wil Forte's real life mother. 



BTW: Anyone else notice how Carol talked about her previous sexual experience while having sex with Phil. Yet she required Phil to marry him to have sex?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

This is not an actual spoiler, but it's previous information and speculation related to James's spoilers above...



Spoiler



Will Forte's real-life mother was also in the first episode, in a flashback. Until I see otherwise, I'm going to assume any other "cast members" (beyond Will Forte, Kristen Schaal, and January Jones) will be seen in flashbacks and/or fantasy sequences.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I need to correct the second "spoiler". The two additional women (characters Patti Miller and Victoria) are credited for the first episode, not the 10th. Victoria was the woman he fantasized meeting when he met Carol. His mom "Patti" was a flashback.

I am back off the cliff ... I'll watch a little longer.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> BTW: Anyone else notice how Carol talked about her previous sexual experience while having sex with Phil. Yet she required Phil to marry him to have sex?


I did. But I also thought the marrying requirement was so the first kids of the new world wouldn't be bast*rds.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

yosoyellobo said:


> January Jones join the show at the end. Might get interesting.


Just more bad performaces.

I have kill my series recording.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm liking it so far. I'll keep up with it. I'm kinda glad he wasn't alone for many episodes. I probably would have stopped watching.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> *The Last Man on Earth*
> 
> Premieres Sunday, March 1st, on FOX​
> SOURCE


This sounds dumb..


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Paul Secic said:


> This sounds dumb..


But have you watched it?


----------



## trufunk (Oct 9, 2014)

I like it


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

There seems to be much better "comedic chemistry" between Schaal and Jones, while Forte just stays outside of it and continues being a complete doofus. It's getting tiring already.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Last Cow on Earth.

Ever see a horrible accident on the freeway and not be able to look away?


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I finally realized while watching the 3rd or 4th episode, I just don't like Will Forte.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It has it's faults, but I find it very funny.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Billzebub said:


> I finally realized while watching the 3rd or 4th episode, I just don't like Will Forte.


I feel the same about January Jones not.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm done with it. The name alone got blown out of the water early on and it just seems like they'll keep adding people at random to add to the story line which at this point is pretty thin and predictable. 
Sorta reminds me of The Following in the first season. I stopped watching that because any ol body could have been in the cult and they just dropped someone in for that episode to keep it going.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mrro82 said:


> I'm done with it. The name alone got blown out of the water early on and it just seems like they'll keep adding people at random to add to the story line which at this point is pretty thin and predictable.
> Sorta reminds me of The Following in the first season. I stopped watching that because any ol body could have been in the cult and they just dropped someone in for that episode to keep it going.


At least on the Following... they still have people following someone... Last Man on Earth has rendered its own title extremely moot!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

It was ok when they added the two women, because technically he was still the last MAN, but now, yeah pretty much makes you wonder if the plan is to just have another person stumble across them every couple of eps.


----------

